# Ear Tip Turned Black & Fell Off



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

On Saturday I noticed that Smudge's ear was black on the tip. Monday I took her to the vet who diagnosed her with Ear Tip Vasculitis. On Tuesday the tip fell off while I was bathing her and the edge is raw and bloody. Also on Tuesday I noticed 2 black spots on the edge of the other ear and these spots seem to grow each day. The vet gave me an ointment called Protopic to try to stop the progression of the vasculitis on the ears.

Has anyone else had this happen to their Malts? She had a full CBC blood panel and everything is normal. Geez, this is totally bizarre.

Cathy

[attachment=55060:Specialt..._resized.JPG]


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I've never heard of this in dogs but I had a friend once that had this in her legs and she had to take predisone.......it sounds like she needs something internally also. I am no doctor, maybe Jaimie can give some advice. I sure hope the ointment controls it. Have you done a search on goggle to see if anything comes up for malts? I would be very interested in knowing exactly what this is in dogs and what can help it..........


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=...01&aid=3575

here is some info 

that is wild never heard of that - heard of leather ear but never this so sorry


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.dermvet.com/vasculitis.htm


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

My daughter has ezema and they gave me protopic to put on that. Protopic is a steriod and you have to be very careful with it they told me because it can cause cancer. So I don't use it on my daughter unless her ezema is really bad.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

any topical steroid will thin the skin is why they said to be careful most likely - have you ever tried murphy's oil soap for eczema and yep the floor cleaner lol as it is suppose to help people with eczema and psoriasis. Worth a shot as it is pure vegetable oil, citronella and preservative. It is good for dogs with SA as well 

QUOTE (Coconuts @ Jul 16 2009, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806307


> My daughter has ezema and they gave me protopic to put on that. Protopic is a steriod and you have to be very careful with it they told me because it can cause cancer. So I don't use it on my daughter unless her ezema is really bad.[/B]


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 16 2009, 08:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806308


> any topical steroid will thin the skin is why they said to be careful most likely - have you ever tried murphy's oil soap for eczema and yep the floor cleaner lol as it is suppose to help people with eczema and psoriasis. Worth a shot as it is pure vegetable oil, citronella and preservative. It is good for dogs with SA as well
> 
> QUOTE (Coconuts @ Jul 16 2009, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806307





> My daughter has ezema and they gave me protopic to put on that. Protopic is a steriod and you have to be very careful with it they told me because it can cause cancer. So I don't use it on my daughter unless her ezema is really bad.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


Never heard of that , may have to try it.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

did a lot of research as jean dodds recommended it for dd with sebaceous gland excretion and it cleared the crusties immediately and in doing my reading on it found many use it for eczema and psoriasis as well and i called the mfg and they said many use it for these things off label. It is pure vegetable oil soap and for dd rubbed in for 10 min then rinsed real well and her coate was gorgeous afterwards and crusties all gone but the bummer was she and her allergies had a reaction to the citronella  many SA dogs have been using this week with amazing results 


QUOTE (Coconuts @ Jul 16 2009, 09:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806321


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 16 2009, 08:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806308





> any topical steroid will thin the skin is why they said to be careful most likely - have you ever tried murphy's oil soap for eczema and yep the floor cleaner lol as it is suppose to help people with eczema and psoriasis. Worth a shot as it is pure vegetable oil, citronella and preservative. It is good for dogs with SA as well
> 
> QUOTE (Coconuts @ Jul 16 2009, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806307





> My daughter has ezema and they gave me protopic to put on that. Protopic is a steriod and you have to be very careful with it they told me because it can cause cancer. So I don't use it on my daughter unless her ezema is really bad.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


Never heard of that , may have to try it.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow--that is horrific. I hope she is ok. I'm no vet but something as serious as that and all they gave you was an ointment? Doesn't seem right...best of luck...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I can't offer any info, but I hope she will be ok. Sending loving thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm like everyone else, NEVER heard of that before. I know Jaimie is taking a little vacation this weekend and may not even log onto SM until she gets back. Maybe Jackie will have some info. Gosh I'm sorry. That has to be awful to see it happening. :grouphug:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Did u get the pentoxyfylline yet....


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending hugs to Smudge!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

the only time of heard of something like this was related to the tail not ear and it was auto-immune related. 

Did the vet say what the cause was? I do think there are cases of this where cause is uknown. Sure hope the med will fix things up and heal it.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 17 2009, 12:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806570


> Did u get the pentoxyfylline yet....[/B]



No, I haven't got it yet. The vet is still looking into where to get it compounded because of Smudge's size. The bloodwork came back today and everything is normal. Because of this the vet feels the vasculation is limited to the ears and believes the Protopic may be enough to keep the condition under control.

In the big scheme of things no ear tips isn't terribly serious compared to many diseases she could have. But, it sure did come as a surprise and was something that ever occurred to me could happen.

Cathy

[attachment=55088:Specialt..._resized.JPG]


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Poor thing, that sounds very uncomfortable. I hope she is better soon.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

I noticed Chyna had little black tips as well one day a few months ago so I researched it on the internet. I can't remember what it was called but I remember the info was so broad. So I actually got some Eucerin lotion, its used for extremely dry skin, and I started putting that on the tips. The black stuff started to fall off a little bit at a time. I will say within 2 weeks it was completely gone. The tip of her ears were a little red but the skin wasn't broken. I continued with the lotion until it completely healed. She is fine now.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 16 2009, 10:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806328


> did a lot of research as jean dodds recommended it for dd with sebaceous gland excretion and it cleared the crusties immediately and in doing my reading on it found many use it for eczema and psoriasis as well and i called the mfg and they said many use it for these things off label. It is pure vegetable oil soap and for dd rubbed in for 10 min then rinsed real well and her coate was gorgeous afterwards and crusties all gone but the bummer was she and her allergies had a reaction to the citronella  many SA dogs have been using this week with amazing results
> 
> 
> QUOTE (Coconuts @ Jul 16 2009, 09:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806321





> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 16 2009, 08:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806308





> any topical steroid will thin the skin is why they said to be careful most likely - have you ever tried murphy's oil soap for eczema and yep the floor cleaner lol as it is suppose to help people with eczema and psoriasis. Worth a shot as it is pure vegetable oil, citronella and preservative. It is good for dogs with SA as well
> 
> QUOTE (Coconuts @ Jul 16 2009, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806307





> My daughter has ezema and they gave me protopic to put on that. Protopic is a steriod and you have to be very careful with it they told me because it can cause cancer. So I don't use it on my daughter unless her ezema is really bad.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


Never heard of that , may have to try it.
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]


Sorry to hear about Smudge's ears. Hope she feels better soon! 

(And thanks Dwerten for the info on Murphy's oil soap for eczema. My nephew has terrible eczema so I passed the information on to his mom to try it out.)


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Chyna's Mommie @ Jul 18 2009, 11:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806984


> I noticed Chyna had little black tips as well one day a few months ago so I researched it on the internet. I can't remember what it was called but I remember the info was so broad. So I actually got some Eucerin lotion, its used for extremely dry skin, and I started putting that on the tips. The black stuff started to fall off a little bit at a time. I will say within 2 weeks it was completely gone. The tip of her ears were a little red but the skin wasn't broken. I continued with the lotion until it completely healed. She is fine now.[/B]


I'd try Chyna's Mommie's suggestion for now. What the heck. I'm so sorry for poor Smudge. She is such a cute. Geez, I'll bet it was a surprise to you to say the least. I hope it gets under control and she's ok very soon. I'll keep her in my prayers. Please let us know how she is doing.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

oh good i hope it works  



QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jul 18 2009, 12:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807025


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 16 2009, 10:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806328





> did a lot of research as jean dodds recommended it for dd with sebaceous gland excretion and it cleared the crusties immediately and in doing my reading on it found many use it for eczema and psoriasis as well and i called the mfg and they said many use it for these things off label. It is pure vegetable oil soap and for dd rubbed in for 10 min then rinsed real well and her coate was gorgeous afterwards and crusties all gone but the bummer was she and her allergies had a reaction to the citronella  many SA dogs have been using this week with amazing results
> 
> 
> QUOTE (Coconuts @ Jul 16 2009, 09:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806321





> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 16 2009, 08:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806308





> any topical steroid will thin the skin is why they said to be careful most likely - have you ever tried murphy's oil soap for eczema and yep the floor cleaner lol as it is suppose to help people with eczema and psoriasis. Worth a shot as it is pure vegetable oil, citronella and preservative. It is good for dogs with SA as well
> 
> QUOTE (Coconuts @ Jul 16 2009, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806307





> My daughter has ezema and they gave me protopic to put on that. Protopic is a steriod and you have to be very careful with it they told me because it can cause cancer. So I don't use it on my daughter unless her ezema is really bad.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


Never heard of that , may have to try it.
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]


Sorry to hear about Smudge's ears. Hope she feels better soon! 

(And thanks Dwerten for the info on Murphy's oil soap for eczema. My nephew has terrible eczema so I passed the information on to his mom to try it out.)
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

from reading this link ask your vet about vaccinations as it looks like it is immune related and many autoimmune diseases such as allergies,etc do not show up in blood work just come out in the skin. I would check out a 6 panel thyroid as well as thyroid and skin conditions are tied together just to have this ruled out on next routine blood work up do the add on and have it sent to michigan state or jean dodds-- thyroid is not part of the normal blood work up it is an add on

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 16 2009, 08:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806305


> http://www.dermvet.com/vasculitis.htm[/B]


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I was just wondering how Smudge's ears are doing? Hope she's all better now.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Cathy, Just read this post about Smudge. So sorry that she is having a problem. She is such a beautiful little girl. Hope she is all better soon. Hugs and kisses to her. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Cathy I have never heard of anything like this before. Does it bother smudge? is she in any discomfort with it?, I sure hope things get under control soon and she is ok.
Sorry I was of no help.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about this problem. I don't have any advice to offer, but I hope she's better soon. Please keep us posted.


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

So sorry your little baby is having such problems. I have never heard of this either, but we are wishing all the best for you. Please send an update when you can. :grouphug:


----------



## sadiesmom (Sep 14, 2008)

Poor Smudge  Never heard of such a thing.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh my goodness, Cathy, I am just now reading this. I hope Smudge is doing okay now with the ointment, poor sweet girl. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 18 2009, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807119


> from reading this link ask your vet about vaccinations as it looks like it is immune related and many autoimmune diseases such as allergies,etc do not show up in blood work just come out in the skin. I would check out a 6 panel thyroid as well as thyroid and skin conditions are tied together just to have this ruled out on next routine blood work up do the add on and have it sent to michigan state or jean dodds-- thyroid is not part of the normal blood work up it is an add on
> 
> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 16 2009, 08:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806305





> http://www.dermvet.com/vasculitis.htm[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks Debbie for the suggestion regarding Thyroid testing. She didn't have this done last week when she had a full blood panel done.

Cathy


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Chyna's Mommie @ Jul 18 2009, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806984


> I noticed Chyna had little black tips as well one day a few months ago so I researched it on the internet. I can't remember what it was called but I remember the info was so broad. So I actually got some Eucerin lotion, its used for extremely dry skin, and I started putting that on the tips. The black stuff started to fall off a little bit at a time. I will say within 2 weeks it was completely gone. The tip of her ears were a little red but the skin wasn't broken. I continued with the lotion until it completely healed. She is fine now.[/B]


This sounds encouraging. I used the Protopic ointment that the vet prescribed and the black parts fell off in a day. Now one ear is totally tipless and the other ear has parts of the sides missing. I hope this is the end of the dead ear tissue on both our Malts' ears. Let me know if yours starts up again. This issue appears to be very rare in Maltese and I've only found you and one other person with a Malt who has had ear tip vasculitis.

Thanks for telling me about your experience.

Cathy


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

QUOTE (Cathy @ Jul 27 2009, 11:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810651


> QUOTE (Chyna's Mommie @ Jul 18 2009, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806984





> I noticed Chyna had little black tips as well one day a few months ago so I researched it on the internet. I can't remember what it was called but I remember the info was so broad. So I actually got some Eucerin lotion, its used for extremely dry skin, and I started putting that on the tips. The black stuff started to fall off a little bit at a time. I will say within 2 weeks it was completely gone. The tip of her ears were a little red but the skin wasn't broken. I continued with the lotion until it completely healed. She is fine now.[/B]


This sounds encouraging. I used the Protopic ointment that the vet prescribed and the black parts fell off in a day. Now one ear is totally tipless and the other ear has parts of the sides missing. I hope this is the end of the dead ear tissue on both our Malts' ears. Let me know if yours starts up again. This issue appears to be very rare in Maltese and I've only found you and one other person with a Malt who has had ear tip vasculitis.

Thanks for telling me about your experience.

Cathy
[/B][/QUOTE]

You are welcome Cathy. Chyna ears are definitely fine. The hair has grown back. I can't even tell anything was ever wrong. I hope all goes well with your little one.


----------



## AD21 (Jun 26, 2021)

Cathy said:


> On Saturday I noticed that Smudge's ear was black on the tip. Monday I took her to the vet who diagnosed her with Ear Tip Vasculitis. On Tuesday the tip fell off while I was bathing her and the edge is raw and bloody. Also on Tuesday I noticed 2 black spots on the edge of the other ear and these spots seem to grow each day. The vet gave me an ointment called Protopic to try to stop the progression of the vasculitis on the ears.
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen to their Malts? She had a full CBC blood panel and everything is normal. Geez, this is totally bizarre.
> 
> ...


Hi Cathy,

what ever happened with your experience.
The same thing just happened to my dog.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This is an old post, but my Lisi had serious vasculitis when we lived in Europe. She lost one ear flap & part of the other one. It was pretty awful & it is very painful for the dog. I am certain it would be treated medically different in the US, but if I can remember she was on prednisone & another med (which I can not remember the name of) for a while. We eventually sent blood sample serum to Dr. Jean Dodds in CA. & she was extremely helpful. It can be auto immune. I would consult w/a good internal specialist! Keep us posted on what you learn as this has happened to other pups.


----------

